# Pigeon Rings / Band



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

*Pigeon Rings / Band available sizes are 8mm by 10mm & 11mm by 10mm*

Hello everyone, we make personalize pigeon ring bands, 

sizes available 8mm by 10mm for racing pigeons and 11mm by 10mm for fancy pigeons

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260784352026&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250822624126&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

thank you


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

toilco said:


> Hello everyone, we make customize pigeon ring bands, commercialize rings, club rings, etc.... minimum order of 10 rings per design, we can make a design for you or you can make your own, the higher the order the cheaper, please email us at [email protected] for more info. thank you


wow you should have told me earlier i just order 100 bands lol

how much are you charging for 100 bands? and what color do you have?


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

can you post some sample pictures?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting  Do you make bands in sizes like 11 and 12mm ?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd like to know price for 100 homer bands
I'll want a phone number on them
thanks


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to see some samples also. Please post a picture if you don't mind.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would also like to see some samples of your designs. We can't use these for racing, but it would be nice to have some address bands without paying for 100 of them (I'll only need about 60).

Are they all seamless or do you customize snap on bands too?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*FOR show birds only NPA banded birds can be shown, and race birds that are raced or shown at a NPA National are permitted with AU or IF BANDS.*GEORGE


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

hello everyone, 

for 100 bands = $70 transaction can be done through ebay and paypal

for 100 bands = $62 outside ebay but payment is through paypal or anything...its cheaper coz i dont need to pay any ebay fees....

for 200 bands = $122 transaction can through ebay and paypal

for 200 bands = $110 outside ebay, payment is paypal or any, its cheaper coz i dont need to pay any ebay fees, only paypal fees

for 300 bands = $180 transaction can be done through ebay and paypal

for 300 bands = $161 outside ebay, payment is paypal or any, its cheaper coz i dont need to pay any ebay fees, only paypal fees


thank you


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Interesting  Do you make bands in sizes like 11 and 12mm ?


11mm and 12 mm inside diameter? no i dont,,,,,

i only make racing pigeon band size


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

i can guarantee you guys that our rings are first class, every rings we make will be soak in water for 1 day sometimes longer, some clubs request us to soak it for a week, to make sure that no water will penetrate. thank you


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I noticed one of the pictures is a IF USA band you made. That can cause some confusion as there are already official IF USA bands 

But nice looking bands  Do orders have to take place through ebay/paypal? Are you in the US?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

toilco said:


> i can guarantee you guys that our rings are first class, every rings we make will be soak in water for 1 day sometimes longer, some clubs request us to soak it for a week, to make sure that no water will penetrate. thank you


* Could you gives us the names of the clubs that have bought bands from you.* GEORGE


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

do you have a website or anything so we can look at your bands and such, thanks


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Do the numbers run consecutive or would they all be the same number?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

What do your custom snap bands look like? How long does it take you to process an order? What are your prices on snap bands?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I noticed one of the pictures is a IF USA band you made. That can cause some confusion as there are already official IF USA bands
> 
> But nice looking bands  Do orders have to take place through ebay/paypal? Are you in the US?


im in the philippines, you can pay me through western union, bank deposit, money wire transfer, etc.... thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> What do your custom snap bands look like? How long does it take you to process an order? What are your prices on snap bands?


hi, im the same guy you contacted before, and im very sorry to tell you that i cant make snap bands with names on it, thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> Do the numbers run consecutive or would they all be the same number?


hi, numbers run consecutive ,thanks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

bloodlines_365 said:


> i like the south africa UA should put a US flag logo on thier bands....looks so coooool,,,boooy cant wait to order mine.


pleas order now from me


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Frank-NC said:


> do you have a website or anything so we can look at your bands and such, thanks


soon i will, dont worry guys im a honest person, check my ebay ratings and its 100% positive feedback, i also sell training box (very affordable and you can sell it to other members), medicines, etc... thanks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what is you ebay user name ..i want to check out your crate


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

blongboy said:


> what is you ebay user name ..i want to check out your crate


This is the ad I found on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-pcs-Customiz...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2f7b477

You have to search sellers other items to see all he has listed


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> This is the ad I found on Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/10-pcs-Customiz...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb2f7b477
> 
> You have to search sellers other items to see all he has listed


not there nomore


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Be careful if your gonna be racing birds in an IF or AU club they will not recognize those bands as official bands.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

blongboy said:


> what is you ebay user name ..i want to check out your crate


ebay id: pcleks


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

for more information and faster communication, send me message/s in my email [email protected] ,thank you


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Frank-NC said:


> do you have a website or anything so we can look at your bands and such, thanks


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250804938112&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Toilco---Whats your location?
Pay thru E-Bay and Paypal only????
I don't think his bands can be used in AU-or- IF races or NPA shows
but will be good for record keeping---maybe?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how much for 50?

Color = white 
name and phone 

that all 

how much?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

for 50 rings thats $40, payment is paypal, thanks


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Or you can go to any of the US makers and get 100 for $40. Foys, Siegle, Global. Prices current as of my research yesterday.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> Or you can go to any of the US makers and get 100 for $40. Foys, Siegle, Global. Prices current as of my research yesterday.


you are funny, foys, Siegle, Global don't make personalize rings,  , they buy their rings in Belguim, and there is a minimum order, not like me you can order 10 bands minimum


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

will how my band coming along?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Am I correct in that the way you make these bands is to take regular bands and add the paper writing of whatever the customer wants and then cover the paper with plastic? If so, how much does one band weigh as compared to a "normal" or regular band?

The pics of some of your bands show what appears to be jagged edges on the rims. Some do not. Is there a choice of which type a customer can order?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> will how my band coming along?


Hi, i will make your bands in 1 week, dont worry, i will contact you when they are finish, thanks


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

toilco said:


> Hi, i will make your bands in 1 week, dont worry, i will contact you when they are finish, thanks


K make sure you email me alright


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Am I correct in that the way you make these bands is to take regular bands and add the paper writing of whatever the customer wants and then cover the paper with plastic? If so, how much does one band weigh as compared to a "normal" or regular band?
> 
> The pics of some of your bands show what appears to be jagged edges on the rims. Some do not. Is there a choice of which type a customer can order?


Hi, i order my aluminum in Europe, my band is lighter compared to other bands but more durable, and they are not plastic, they are fibers, there is no choice which type a customer can order, well those jagged edges you mentioned doesnt look jagged when you see them in front of you, thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

toilco said:


> Hi, i order my aluminum in Europe, my band is lighter compared to other bands but more durable, and they are not plastic, they are fibers, there is no choice which type a customer can order, well those jagged edges you mentioned doesnt look jagged when you see them in front of you, thanks


They cannot be fibers (Fibres) as fibre itself is not transparent. I presume they are fibre resin which is in fact liquid plastic that sets.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

fibres are not transparent??? some are and some are not, haven't you heard of fiber glass?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

toilco said:


> fibres are not transparent??? some are and some are not, haven't you heard of fiber glass?


I have worked with fiber glass a lot over the years and have never been able to see through the fiber. The resin is transparent, but I've never seen transparent fiber....do you have any pics?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I have worked with fiber glass a lot over the years and have never been able to see through the fiber. The resin is transparent, but I've never seen transparent fiber....do you have any pics?


the board where the ring is attach at basketball court is not that made of fibers?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

toilco said:


> the board where the ring is attach at basketball court is not that made of fibers?


every clear one I have ever seen was glass


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

AU makes personalized racing rings...just saying. HmoobH8wj, I hope you do not plan on racing or showing those birds.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> AU makes personalized racing rings...just saying. HmoobH8wj, I hope you do not plan on racing or showing those birds.


i already contacted AU, and they already told me they order their rings in europe, im just saying AU, don't make their own ring, if they accept personalize, im sure their manufacturer is the one who made it. and what do you mean by I HOPE YOU DO NOT PLAN ON RACING OR SHOWING BIRDS?? what's wrong with personalize bands? you can put a club ring on the leg and a personalize ring on the other.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

nope. im just raising my pigeon for F U N. ahaha =D 




MaryOfExeter said:


> AU makes personalized racing rings...just saying. HmoobH8wj, I hope you do not plan on racing or showing those birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I never said their bands didn't come from Europe. Germany makes the majority of the fancy bands and Belgium I'm assuming makes many racing bands. 
You can order personalized racing bands from the AU. Regardless of who the manufacturer is, they are still official AU bands distributed by the AU. Everything is made somewhere else these days because of cheap labor. 

What I meant by that is you cannot race with just your band. Yes, you can have a racing band on one leg and one of yours on the other. But not yours alone. A lot of new people may not realize that until it is too late.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if it is the same company that makes these bands at all.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

toilco said:


> fibres are not transparent??? some are and some are not, haven't you heard of fiber glass?


As a matter of fact I have, fibre-glass or glass fibre is actually a wrongly used term.
The correct term is Glass Reinforced Plastic or GRP which means Plastic - reinforced with glass.
I used to teach on the subject several years ago.
The fibres are the matting or strands (made from glass) used give strength to the plastic resin. Because they are very fine strands of drawn out molten glass, then cooled. They look white.
They come in several grades depending on their use, none of which are clear. 
Resins are always clear.
Hardner is added to the resin to give a chemical reaction which produces heat & causes the liquid resin to set.
Pigments are also added to the resins to give colour. 
Some pigments are transparent (see through) some are translucent (let light through) and others opaque (solid colour).



toilco said:


> the board where the ring is attach at basketball court is not that made of fibers?


The opaque ones can be although carbon fibre is normally used as oposed to glass fibre as carbon fibre flexes more without cracking.
Glass fibre is extremely strong but as the matting is actually just strands of glass continual flexing can "break" the strands making a weak point in the resin.

The clear backboards are normally made of toughened plexiglass (like car windscreens) or specially toughened perspex.

I'm guessing your bands are made by inserting the aluminium ring (with data label attatched) into a mould, then pouring the resin mixed with transparent pigments around it.
They are not made from fibre, but plastic resin.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Quazar said:


> As a matter of fact I have, fibre-glass or glass fibre is actually a wrongly used term.
> The correct term is Glass Reinforced Plastic or GRP which means Plastic - reinforced with glass.
> I used to teach on the subject several years ago.
> The fibres are the matting or strands (made from glass) used give strength to the plastic resin. Because they are very fine strands of drawn out molten glass, then cooled. They look white.
> ...


i have a machine that manufacture pigeon bands, i acquire it from china


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

toilco said:


> i have a machine that manufacture pigeon bands, i acquire it from china


In that case it will probably be an injection mould type machine, using strands or pellets of plastic. again not glass fibre, although I can see where your "fibre" thoughts would come from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you look on foys website, it says that the typical coated metal racing bands are plexiglass coated metal bands. Hopefully this will end the argument on that. Perhaps what you are using is plexiglass but you are accidentally calling it something else. A common, simple mistake 

"AU and IF Seamless Bands 
If you plan on racing your Racing Homers, you should band with AU or IF bands. AU stands for the American Racing Pigeon Union. IF stands for the International Federation. Both AU and IF bands are Plexiglass bands and each uses a different color each year. These come in Racing Homer size only. Minimum order of 10 and in multiples of 5."

You can also get custom seamless bands made the same way from Foys. I have a bird in my breeding loft with one of these bands. He put his address on it in case it escaped.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> nope. im just raising my pigeon for F U N. ahaha =D


Hi, here is a picture o0fyour rings, it was posted today April 27, 2011 in the Post office, with registrar number R 00 320 283


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

toilco said:


> Hi, here is a picture o0fyour rings, it was posted today April 27, 2011 in the Post office, with registrar number R 00 320 283


Thank so when will i get it you know?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Thank so when will i get it you know?


within 2 to 4 weeks


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

alright. Thank.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

toilco said:


> i have a machine that manufacture pigeon bands, i acquire it from china


How much would a machine like that cost?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> How much would a machine like that cost?


very very expensive


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

toilco said:


> very very expensive


how about in usa dollars ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Pigeonvilla----USA Dollars???
I'd guess it would take at least 2 Check Books.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> alright. Thank.


Hi, here is a picture of your latest order, thanks


----------



## C.DAHLEN (Jul 11, 2010)

nice bands!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you tell me the process on how you make those? I am curios on how these are made.


----------

